# Shot the 327 2" today wheeeeeee



## hordog (Apr 25, 2007)

Couldn't wait anymore, so I stole away after lunch for a half hr and a couple boxes with the new 2" 327 (luckily the friendly neighborhood shooting range is right across the street from the best mexican in town). I liked this gun before shooting it, but now, I'm in L-U-S-T loooove.

From the size and weight, I was really expecting this thing to kick like a pissed off mule (like my buddy's 44 mag), but quite honestly, I could shoot it all day. The felt recoil was not much worse than my 6" GP100, just different, the 327 feels sharper. With the GP, it's more like a 'boom' recoil, and the 327 has more of a 'bang' feel to it (the 44 mag has more of a 'you didn't need to use that thumb anymore, did you?' feel to it)

The trigger is like silk, in single action, I put just a little pressure on the trigger and then just _think_ 'fire'. It's not a hair trigger, I could flick it with my finger (unloaded) and it didn't go off, it's just nice.

Accuracy was also a concern for me with a 2" barrel (not ME, the gun) anyway, it'll take some practice but on my last reload of the day, I actually got all 8 in the black. Rats...gonna hafta shoot this thing lots now....:mrgreen:

The best part of the day, was when I took my first shot. There was a younger guy in the next booth with his girlfriend. They were shooting his 9mm (pop pop pop) then I shot (BANG) and the girlfriend let out this loud startled squeal and pokes her head in my booth and shouts "what the hell was that?" I chuckled about that for the rest of the day.

I have only 3 very small issues, first it sprays a lot of powder around, causing a few trigger pull flinches. Second, the empty casings kind of stick in the cylinder after several shots, might be better if I was using the moon clips but I wasn't. third, I like it enough that I may just hafta get that 5" tactical 327 after all.

have fun
hordog


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

*327 Moon Clips.*

I have only 3 very small issues, first it sprays a lot of powder around, causing a few trigger pull flinches. Second, the empty casings kind of stick in the cylinder after several shots, might be better if I was using the moon clips but I wasn't. third, I like it enough that I may just hafta get that 5" tactical 327 after all.

I don't know what you was using for ammo but something don't seem right to me.:smt017 Moon clips? Why do you need Moon clips? The cases sticking in the cylinder tells me your shooting some real hot ammo. I have shot snubnose revolvers for over 40 yrs and never needed moon clips with a .38/.357 rd. I can understand the burnt powder and cases sticking issues. Tell me more as I am really wondering about this.

Best Baldy.:smt1099


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Since it has a very short barrel, I don't think the 327 has a full-length ejector rod. Thus, the cases only get pushed out part-way. Then you have to pluck 'em out with your fingers. 

One solution to this is an element of Mas Ayoob's "StressFire" revolver reload: keeping the revolver in your strong hand, point the muzzle vertical and slap the ejector rod HARD with the weak palm. The cases usually squirt right out. 

There are variations on this technique, and when I still shot revolvers, I would transfer the gun to the weak hand (wrapping the fingers around the cylinder) and slap the rod with my strong hand before accessing spare ammo. The keys to both techniques are keeping the muzzle straight up and hitting the ejector rod hard.

Moon clips are excellent for assisting with a speedy reload. They make cases fall out easier (more weight, and you can flick the whole thing away instead of individual cases) and of course you can just sort of throw the fresh moon clip into the cylinder. No knobs to twist or buttons to push. Works great.


----------



## hordog (Apr 25, 2007)

Yes, Mike, the short ejector rod is the problem. It only pushes the cases out about 3/4 of the way. When the chamber is nice and clean, they fall the rest of the way out, but once you get some burnt powder in there they stick and must be plucked. I figured with moon clips I could stick my finger in the middle and pull 'em all out at once. Either that, or if I'm going to be shooting a lot, just bring my cleaning kit along and run a quick brush through the cylinder every few loads.
Now, granted Baldy, I was using some cheap American Eagle ammo which may have contributed to both the powder spray and the sticky cylinders, but I've got a bunch of boxes of them, from when I got a real good deal at a show, once. May try something better next time and save the cheap stuff for the Ruger, which doesn't seem to mind as much. But more expensive ammo sure won't help with that third issue....

Thanks again guys
have fun
hordog


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Hi Hordog. I agree with you about the ammo can be adjusted to the gun as that is why we reload or I do anyway. I am still curious about the moon clips. :smt017 Wouldn't you have to modify you cylinder a little to make them work? I would think there isn't enough room between the cartridge head and the recoil sheild of the frame for them to fit. I guess I am wrong but I just never used them except in revolvers that shot a rimless cartridge. Say a .45ACP. 
I am cornfused  again and that's not unusual for me just ask Mike,2400 or Rusty or any of the others that know me.:mrgreen: 


Best Baldy:smt1099


----------



## hordog (Apr 25, 2007)

I find living in a state of confusion to be far more fun than those living 'normal' lives anyway....the 327 comes with the cylinder cut to use moon clips, they leave a rim around the outside so you can use it without clips too



I haven't found any speedloaders for 8 shot 357 and don't know if they'd work anyway 'cause there's not enough room between the cylinder and frame


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

*Thank You.*

Mr.Hordog thank you for clearing that up for me. I have only seen that fine revolver only one time and I didn't get to handle it. Fact we just kept on looking at others that we could afford. Of corse in all the years that I carried one I never had one from S&W custom shop. Most I ever had done to one was have the trigger slicked up by my local smith. All I can say is good luck with it and I am glad your happy with it.:smt023

Best Baldy:smt1099


----------



## TomC (Sep 5, 2006)

My new .357 is a S&W 627. It is the 8 shot, 5” barreled stainless gun. It is also cut for moon clips, but I don’t use them much. It also has a slightly short ejector stroke. Snapping the ejector helps to clear them, but the chambers are tight and it gets harder when fouling builds up in the chambers. At 44 oz, it has enough weight to make use of the magnificent double action trigger a viable option. I have a scandium .357 Model 360. It shoots well, but recoil is snappy enough that I don’t need any more aluminum guns.


----------



## MAN WITH A GUN (May 24, 2007)

*Loud Revolver*

We used to qualify with full strength duty loads. Some of the guys carried the Mod 27 with the short barrel....they could rock your world off the range with muzzel blast and powder spray.

They always had dirty hands and looked like raccoons when we finished but the noise was awful. Please wear hearing protection or you will end up like me......HUH? Whadda ya say?

Check your ammo dealer for rounds made for short barreled revolvers. That might stop some of the spraying.

Moon Clips: I have a .45ACP revolver which uses them and they are the best way to reload quickly. I've tried most speed loaders and tell you now it is a personal preference but moon clips will win your heart.:smt023


----------

